# Iron rates - liquid vs granular



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Would you expect more color response using granular vs liquid? Or am I missing something?

Granular - 4% fe. 12.8lbs/1k = .512lbs fe/1k

Liquid - 3%. 1lb/1k = .03lbs fe/1k

Thats like 17x more fe with a granular fert.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

I've had more success using a spray application of Iron then the granular myself. I tried both the Ironite spray, and the granular.

This is just me, but I've had much better success with the Lawnstar Chelated Liquid Iron. I also would prefer to use granular for easy of application, but the spray seems to work quicker and better.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep. Meant to say I realize the foliage uptake from liquid fe would be quicker. Havent tested a lot but Ive seen deeper color for longer from granular.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

As a newbie, the only advice I can offer is one of caution and woe!

I also liked using the liquid, as it did seem to work faster, but I learned a lesson re: application rates and the amount of water used. I usually apply 1 gallon of Sunniland liquid iron for my 2500 sq ft and it works great (a little heavy on rate, but worked nicely). A change in color seems to occur the next day. I have always done this with a hose end sprayer. This last time I used a backpack sprayer and did not use enough water in the mix. The same amount of actual iron applied to the area burned the grass badly. So, my take is that using a pure foliar spray one can use much much less actual iron than with a drench and likely get the same/similar effect.


----------

